# Canadian Forces, round 2!



## Vagabond (18 Nov 2011)

History:

I applied for NCM Infantryman 1st choice, Armoured 2nd, Arty 3rd, back in 2008 at CFRC Calgary, age 26. In very late 2006, I had a renal colic (a kidney stone that got stuck in the ureter tube leading to the bladder) that needed surgery (don't even ask about how it was done *shudder*) to remove. I made it through aptitude, prelim screening, first interview, and all the way up to medical. Then the medical officer at the RC told me I needed to be "5 years clear of any kidney stones requiring surgery to remove" (her exact words). So my file was closed, but my aptitude was kept on file. I left the RC with a tear in my eye (my desire to serve my Queen and Country is never ending and fierce), but a determination to return in 2012.

Fast forward to today:

I call the CFRC to ask what was kept of my file, and what I need to redo. Apparently my aptitude test stays on file until I am deceased or past the age of mandatory retirement, whichever comes first. Everything else: redo!

So, I'm already hitting the gym 6-7 days a week to get myself back into the shape I need to be in. I've changed my diet from what it was pre-first app and I feel awesome. No stones at all since the diet change. Low sodium, high protein, balanced carbs = you will feel awesome :nod: I have downloaded the app forms and have my references sorted out once more. I am starting the "10 weeks to marathon" cardio guide for running so I can pass my weakest bit of the EXPRES (VO2 max).

The only thing I'm wary on is what jobs do I want to list at my top 3. Still, that's what this forum is for and I will be asking for advice in the appropriate section of the forum  This post/thread is to keep you all updated on my second try to get in, this time free (and cleared by a civy MD and CAT scan of my abdomen) of medical impairments 

Here's hoping!


----------



## Vagabond (18 Nov 2011)

Wow... I forgot that the Inf/Arm/Arty was my original app... I changed my primary choice to NCIOp back then. These days, I'm looking for more communications/computer related positions, although I still hope it's a field position, like an LCIS tech or some such


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

Been through the kidney stones since ive been in. If they allow you to re-apply you will probably be set as a G3 O3 on a medical catagory right off the get go. Mine was changed to that, reason being is because once you had them there is always a chance of reoccurance.

So your best bet would be to contact the RC and find out which trades are Geographical lvl 3 and Occupational lvl 3. Which i am pretty sure LCIS tech is in that spectrum.

Good Luck


----------



## clarkyo (18 Nov 2011)

Most trades are currently closed but with some luck some may be open come 2012 when you are good to go! One has got to admire your perseverance. It will only serve to help you during your second attempt.  Best of luck!


----------



## tree hugger (18 Nov 2011)

I believe everyone has to be G2O2 on entry.  Doesn't make sense they enrol someone and put them on a catergory straight away...


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Nov 2011)

Jimmy_D said:
			
		

> Been through the kidney stones since ive been in. If they allow you to re-apply you will probably be set as a G3 O3 on a medical catagory right off the get go. Mine was changed to that, reason being is because once you had them there is always a chance of reoccurance.
> 
> So your best bet would be to contact the RC and find out which trades are Geographical lvl 3 and Occupational lvl 3. Which i am pretty sure LCIS tech is in that spectrum.



The Common Enrolment Medical Standard (CEMS) is *G2 O2*, so regardless if an individual is accepted for an occupation that has lower geographical and occupational factors, he still has to meet the CEMS.

It's been a long time since I was involved with medical categories, so I am not current on what guidelines are now used for assignment of GO factors for this particular condition.  However, there would be a major difference in the application between you (a serving member) and the OP (a civilian applicant).


----------



## Jimmy_D (18 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the info, Learn something new.


----------



## Vagabond (22 Nov 2011)

I appreciate the input so far in this thread. I think that I might be a "considered case" because I have had no physical limitations because of my previous stones, as documented by both my surgeon (who did the renal colic) and a follow up physical I have had in the past few months. I have been skydiving, I regularly squat 250 lbs 5x5, and regularly hike/backpack in the mountains.

HOWEVER, I do understand that the I am but an applicant, and the final decision rests with the Forces. If I recall correctly, the section of the medical pertaining to kidney stones involves the "Have you had any of the following in the past 5 years:" header

It may have changed since 2008, so I will be sending off an email to the medical section at CFRC Calgary with that specific question in mind. I don't feel it right to waste everyone's time if I'm going to be declared unfit immediately. If I can be declared conditionally fit or fit for duty, awesome  :warstory: If not.... well, hey, thems da breaks  :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (22 Nov 2011)

Vagabond said:
			
		

> If I can be declared conditionally fit or fit for duty,



You will either be fit for duty or you won't. You will not be enrolled if you fall below the common enrolment standards.


----------



## Vagabond (22 Nov 2011)

I understand that. I guess it was some of my hope seeping out through my fingerstips there  :facepalm:

I just got off the phone with the medical section at CFRC Calgary. The med tech is going to check with her supervising officer, although by the guidelines she had in her "book of standards," you CAN be 5 years clear of a stone and be declared fit for enrollment as C2O2. The reason she is checking is just to make sure for me, something I really appreciate  

So... I should be getting a call back tomorrow with the big yea/nay  :warstory: I believe everything that can be crossed on my body IS right now.


----------



## Vagabond (26 Nov 2011)

That was the call I wanted  ;D

The Medical Sergeant and Medical Officer both reviewed the details I gave the Admin Corporal at the Med center of CFRC Calgary. They said that, as long as I do not do my medical review BEFORE January 2012 (99% unlikely), I will be treated as a "normal, healthy candidate!"

Meaning: G2O2 if I qualify. 

Now... to really sit and consider what I want to do. I'm drawn to Artillery and LCIS for the Army, but I also still have a love of the sea and am looking at things like NCIOp, NavComm, etc. I do have a degree in case I want to go for officer, and I do have a lot of IT quals and certs that I can apply forward for tech roles.

So, the next step? Going down to CFRC Calgary to reopen my file, and talk to a recruiter about the options available to me for my interests 

More to come as it happens!


----------



## Vagabond (3 Dec 2011)

Well, taking the plunge again on Monday. I have all my supporting documents, my copies, my copies of copies, my references, all of that lined up. I was told by the CFRC Calgary desk staff to send my app in to the online version, as all the trades I wish to enter are currently closed, but looking to open in 2012. That way, they said, as soon as the trade opens, the apps are read, reviewed, and if accepted, sent off to the CFRC to further the application process.

I am applying as, in preferential order: NESOp, NavComm, NCIOp. I really want to be in the operations and "heart" of the ship, but I also like radio/satellite/cable comms and such, so it's the best of both worlds. I'm also at a point in my life where moving on is a very easy thing to do (30 with decent savings, no wife, no fiance, a kinda-halfway g/f, and no property apart from the stuff in my room and my car (ol beater Civic  Fix it up once a year for about $300 and it just keeps going))

So... here's hoping that this time next year, I will be either in my MOS training or on-base in Victoria/Halifax!


----------



## Vagabond (21 Mar 2012)

An update!

Well, in a very short period of time, things have started to roll along smashingly.

I got the call at the start of March: "We're interested in you! Due to your prior application, we want to do your medical first" 

Medical occurred 12 March 2012. Was reviewed by the Sergeant-in-charge of the medical section himself as I was a "Special consideration." Conditionally rated eligible for entry, condition being a good review of my health by a civilian general practitioner and his word as such on a FDL form.

Interview occurred 19 March 2012. Results were extremely positive with a rating of "Eligible and competitive" for my job choices.  

So... now is the real test. Fill out new security forms, get doctor's review (today, 1800 hours appointment), submit it all, and wait.  :warstory:

I am crossing every body part that can physically be crossed that Ottawa reviews my medical positively. That, honestly, is the only true hurdle that I have been told stands between me and merit listing.


----------



## MMSS (21 Mar 2012)

As someone who is also applying for the second time following a failed medical (in my case, poor vision), I am very interested to see how this plays out for you. Best of luck!


----------

